# Radler Style Beer Recipe Wanted



## mikelinz (21/2/08)

Just bought some commercial beer called radler style which the wife loved and of course asked me to brew, Anyone got a recipe?? AG/Partial

rgds mike


----------



## lagers44 (21/2/08)

Hey Mike

Radler is just 50:50 beer & lemonade. We call them shandies.

You can always mix one up & she'll think you're a legend brewer !

Check out this site.

http://www.germanbeerinstitute.com/Radler.html


----------



## braufrau (21/2/08)

lagers44 said:


> Hey Mike
> 
> Radler is just 50:50 beer & lemonade. We call them shandies.
> 
> ...




HWMBO ordered a radler at a German cafe last year. I almost fell off my chair.
"Do you know what that is?"
"Uh yeahhh!" 
Waitress: "Its beer and lemonade"
"Oh! I don't want *that*". 

Always helps to study the phrase book!


----------



## tangent (21/2/08)

doesn't have to be a typical shandy. soda water and fresh citrus juice is also acceptable (and tastes better)


----------



## lagers44 (21/2/08)

tangent said:


> doesn't have to be a typical shandy. soda water and fresh citrus juice is also acceptable (and tastes better)




Wouldn't that just be a corona or sol ?


----------



## tangent (21/2/08)

neither have citrus juice but do have a horrible dry corn flavour.


----------



## crozdog (21/2/08)

Tried the Monteiths Radler in Fiji last year. Very refreshing on a hot day - like you my Mrs loved it & wanted me to make some. I haven't made any yet, but my research indicates it is basically a pils with lemon/lime juice to the secondary. 

I seem to recall there were some threads here a while back. Check out this
Info on Monteiths radler here


----------



## kook (21/2/08)

There are a lot of pre-mixed radlers available in Germany and Scandinavia. They're pasturised and mixed at bottling time. Unless you have a good method of killing off the yeast you're going to struggle to replicate these, as the sugars in the mixer (lemonade, cola, etc) will get fermented out in the bottle by any yeast left over.


----------



## macron1 (23/2/08)

I lived in NZ untill a few months ago and my GF loved that Monteith's radler stuff. When we moved here (Aus) they didnt have it anywhere, however given i had tasted the Monteith's one i managed to make a pretty successful analogue using essentially any non-dark beer with a bit of lemon/lime soda syrup/cordial. about 10-15 mls in a bottle would do the trick. 

i recall a favorite with the lady was to use one of those low-carb beers (hahn super dry or pure blonde) to make what could possibly beer the worlds most feminine beer <joke>!

I am pretty sure that is how Monteiths makes theirs too (ie w. syrup) - it is awfully sweet if you have more than one bottle. Seems you can get the Monteith's stuff a bit more readily (e.g. The Cherry Tree in Richmond) now so dont have to fake it any more...

So in conclusion, to brew some at home just make a lightly hopped light ale or lager and add some sryup when you serve it...


----------



## Jazman (23/2/08)

from my reserch just make a low ibu lager and mix it wth abit o lime cordial i reckon the bickfords would work well but u have to balance it that will take a bit of trial and error


----------



## Doc (23/2/08)

I use a Weizen as the base for mine, then add a few mls of Schweppes Lime Cordial (the one in the glass bottle).
Comes out perfect on a hot summer day.

Doc


----------



## tangent (23/2/08)

for my tastes I'd go the fresh lime juice. I think cordial would make it too much like a sweet lemonade shandy.


----------



## kook (23/2/08)

tangent said:


> for my tastes I'd go the fresh lime juice. I think cordial would make it too much like a sweet lemonade shandy.



Isn't that the whole idea of a radler? :lol:


----------



## Tim F (23/2/08)

Maybe you could use the diet Bickfords and add some when bottling it - only artificial sweeteners so wouldn't ferment out.


----------



## alexbrand (23/2/08)

mikelinz said:


> Just bought some commercial beer called radler style which the wife loved and of course asked me to brew, Anyone got a recipe?? AG/Partial



I do! Like the other brew mates said before, it's beer and lemonade. So I suggest brew an 'ordinary' pils ans after conditioning mix it with lemon or orange lemonade (60:40 - 70:30).

The even better way would be to brew pils and mix it just before serving right in the glass. So you don't need to poison to whole beer! 




braufrau said:


> HWMBO ordered a radler at a German cafe last year. I almost fell off my chair.
> "Do you know what that is?"
> "Uh yeahhh!"
> Waitress: "Its beer and lemonade"
> ...



I really can imagine the face of the waitress... more synonyms in German are "Alster", "Alsterwasser" or "Gespritztes".

If you mix Alt with Coke it would be called "Krefelder", "Diesel", "Drecksack", "Schmutziges".

The expression you use depends on the region you are! 

Alex

*EDIT: For first attemps get a bottle of CC's Sprite and a normal but good commercial pilsner. Have a try with with a 70:30 ratio!*


----------



## tangent (24/2/08)

> Isn't that the whole idea of a radler?



I don't think so. try the Barefoot or Monteiths Radler then compare that to the awful 2.5%abv bitburger shandy that lists lemonade as an ingredient. Totally different styles of beers.

it all depends on if you like heaps of sugar or just citrus.


----------



## v8r (26/2/08)

i tried the montieths at the local here, it was quite refreshing.. the barefoot, way too sweet for my liking, seemed a little overdone


----------



## alexbrand (26/2/08)

Yesterday I've been in the locals supermarket and because of thisthread I read some labels of Radler bottles. Most are made with Pils and some are made with Export. Almost no information about the lemonade but the ratio (beer : lemonade) varies from 50:50 to 70:30.

Alex


----------



## goatherder (26/2/08)

You guys must have been drinking a different Monteiths Radler to me. The one I had was terrible - sickly sweet with no redeeming features. Two mouthfuls and down the sink with the rest. I'll take a shandy any day.


----------



## hbg (13/3/08)

If it's a Barefoot Radler, I would suggest:-

Morgans Cerveza
200g Powdered Corn Syrup
200g Light Malt
600g Dextrose
From memory it is not very hoppy, so Morning Fresh would be a possibility ;-) However, try adding some Cascade.


----------



## SirTwiggums (19/12/08)

I have tried about five times to replicate the bearfoot radler or a Miller Chill or the Carlton fusion, they are all similar. but then i tried the montieths radler and i think it's better than the rest. might be my own tastes but it's good stuff. 

I have tried putting about 100mls of lemon juice and 100mls of lime juice to 18lts of lager before gas injection and that had an overpowered sour taste to it. 

I recommend to use less lime than lemon. eg 50mls of lime and 100mls of lemon. this wouldn't be too overpowering. (have done this with fresh lemons and limes squessed and the shop kind). the shop juices are slightly watered down. 
this isn't a bad brew. 

My next test was using my own made cordial eg traditional, "the stuff kids sell at thier lemonade stands in the from yard". then gas injection. this is ok but the previous brew was better. 
The cordial had a few tablespoons of suger in it. haven't bottled this one. 

BUT the last test i did was boiling up the rind of 3 lemons during brew day and using that as the boiling water once strained. This is still brewing so i haven't tried it yet but i have heard of this being done before so im trying it. 

I like the idea above by adding diet (sugerless) lime juice cordial/surup. To the keg or bottles before 2nd fermentation or gas injection. 

I will try this next. feels like cheeting though. 
If this works then ill just try to make my own sugerless lime juice cordial or equivelant and that will be added to the brew. being sugerless might be able to add it to the wort before primary fermentation. 

like i have said above the Montieths Radler tastes different than the bearfoot etc. as noted above i believe they are two different things. 

I plan to try adding lemon juice or lemon lime cordial/ syrup the the beer after primary fermentation during pasturisation. but i have never pasturised before. (can't be that hard).


----------



## Wisey (14/6/09)

Love the barefoot style, so does my wife.....

Any results from your last brew?


----------



## br33zy (14/6/09)

Not sure if it's a Radler, but we're enjoying a very simple kit and bits lemon quaffer between our heavier partial and BIAB batches.

25l batch:
US-05 yeast (Harvested of our main SNPA brews)
1.7kg tin of beermaster lager goop
1.85kg LDME

O.G. ~1042 -> F.G. 1010

Dry hop to primary with 25g of Cascade or Amarillo pellets. (1 week primary)
One washed lemon cut in two and 'dry hopped' to secondary. (1 week secondary)

We've tried both Cascade and Amarillo. I think the Amarillo just edges it out as it seems to really complement the citrus hit from the lemon.

We'd also prefer to use a lime; but the limes in the 7/11 near our brew space has the shittiest looking limes known to man.

This brew is just a good crisp light quaffer with a lovely refreshing citrus hit. We love it and so do the girls. 

Amazing that such an easy drinker can be made so simply!

Cheers

Breezy


----------



## Bribie G (14/6/09)

Back in the UK when mass produced lagers came out in the 70s they were a rather nasty 3.2% alcohol and a favourite way of drinking them and adding some flavour was to put in a dash of Roses' lime cordial which is virtually identical to our Bickfords. The result was basically a radler.

"Pint of bitter and a lager n lime" was a typical order at the bar for a man and wife in those days and lager was getting such a 'girlie' image that brewers such as Whitbread started doing BUL Stella etc and advertised them as "Stellas for the Fellas". The birth of the lager louts.

My last partial turned out so bland and lacking in malt character that I've been drinking them as a lager n lime with Bickfords, with a splash of lemonade as well for a good lawnmower drop. Fairly similar to a radler. I had a few Barefoots (Barefeet?) on Christmas day that the daughter's boyfriend brought round and on first sip I was back in the UK again


----------

